# Daisy's litter!



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Here's some photos of Daisy's three day old litter :love1 

















and Champaggan the nanny: 









The father was mystery pet shop mouse! (so we don't know what colours they will be for a good few more days yet 

Will post more photos as they grow!

They will also be for sale! PM me if your interested!


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

wow how many in her litter?


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I am away from home so the BF is looking after them but as we have not had daisy long I don't want him to poke them about too much until Tuesday, should have a proper total by then  theres at least 14-18 I'm guessing


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

That's a huge litter!! I'd guess something around 18


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Place your bets! Place your bets! first one to guess the correct size gets a free buck from the litter! (provided you can meet us/pick it up in Leicester)

we will know the answer by Tuesday evening!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

wow, thats a big litter!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Hopefully will get some really cute black and wite ones...and hopefully not too many boys.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Any one else want to guess the size of her litter?


----------



## Ovion (Apr 11, 2011)

Count is in: 18 meece


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

would you say the small one that's looking really pink-ish is a runt?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, it would be kinder to cull it as it is unlikely to survive. Eighteen is a huge litter - show breeders keep 4 per doe, but a max of one baby per nipple is fair if you've got pet mice. It really will be a strain on the doe to attempt to raise that many.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I was going to wait until someone else mentioned culling, but if it were my litter I would cull about ten-twelve of those babies. they are adorable with their little headspots but SO skinny.

Basically, because the mom has ten nipples, that means they are only getting food every now and then rather than continously. Larger litters are hard to watch sometimes.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

The champagne is in with her who is showing obvious signs of lactating as well though.....(we think) though if she is I guess she'd produce less than mummy?

Also we could put in another female who is submissive and all three females get along well....?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't add another doe. She's not likely to lactate now and the mother will get stressed out by her presence.


----------



## Ovion (Apr 11, 2011)

So is the nanny mice good helpiness and makes milk for them and helps feed them etc, thus nullifying the only-ten-nipples thing or???


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

yes ok I figured that might be the case....

the champagne had obvious nipples so we think she's helping with feeding but she's never had babies before so is it possible she is producing milk?

would getting rid of 4-5 of the smallest/weakest ones be an idea?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I would still take the litter down to a _maximum _of ten, preferably removing the bucks as they are greedier for milk and can push the smaller does out if there's a lot of competition. Eight would be better.


----------



## Ovion (Apr 11, 2011)

MouseBreeder said:


> I would still take the litter down to a _maximum _of ten, preferably removing the bucks as they are greedier for milk and can push the smaller does out if there's a lot of competition. Eight would be better.


The trick would be telling which are the bucks and which are the does though.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If you want I'll do it...


----------



## Ovion (Apr 11, 2011)

That would help if you're able to.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I still wouldn't want to get rid of more than 5.......unless there's stupid amounts of males I might reconsider...


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Can you PM me what time you're available tomorrow before 4pm then please?


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for all your help I will let you and Oliver sort it out as i'm still away until the Sunday.

At the very least the some of the snakes will get a nice meal or so.....


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

day 14: 6 Girlys 4 boys. 

One white and dove broken female that I'm keeping and possibly keeping one of the little broken boys.

There's mostly black and white brokens (male and female) with a dove female and black male and a mostly black female (possible pale feet/pale black belly)

they are so much more lively these days and wont be long before eyes start opening. 

will take up to-date photos tomorrow.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lordy, what a pile! Good luck with them!


----------

